# Clear Lake, SD



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi there! Anyone finding eyes on Clear lake just west of Sisseton lately? I haven't had a problem playing with the monster bass out there  , WOW, but sure would like to find an eye or two for dinner!


----------

